# More Olive pics cause she's cute



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Olive is getting so big! She's 13 weeks (was 8 weeks when we got her).


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

My Facebook friends told me she looks like an alien when she sleeps so that's why I posted the first pic, lol! She does look funny when she sleeps upside down. Usually her head hangs off the couch and we have to adjust her before she falls on her head ;D


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

I'll just leave this here 

http://instagram.com/p/ehwTeyIxiE/


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear VC 
She is very adorable!! She seems to be a very fragile sweet little pup, reminds me a bit of my Foxy... couldn't get enough cuddling. I use to hold her like a baby when she needed a nap, and put her to sleep, or lay down with her on my chest, and both fall off to sleep.
Maybe you are just posting the SWEET photos, and keeping the demon V photos to yourself??? Ha!! I'm on to you now, no one has that sweet of a 13 wk old pup... show us your war wounds! Just Kidding!! She is so beautiful, her little face is talking!


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

solefald said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/ehwTeyIxiE/


This is awesome!!! Love it ;D


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

tknafox2 said:


> Dear VC
> She is very adorable!! She seems to be a very fragile sweet little pup, reminds me a bit of my Foxy... couldn't get enough cuddling. I use to hold her like a baby when she needed a nap, and put her to sleep, or lay down with her on my chest, and both fall off to sleep.
> Maybe you are just posting the SWEET photos, and keeping the demon V photos to yourself??? Ha!! I'm on to you now, no one has that sweet of a 13 wk old pup... show us your war wounds! Just Kidding!! She is so beautiful, her little face is talking!


It's funny you posted this because she has been such a stinker lately, lol! I wish I had pics of her being naughty but I'm not fast enough with the camera. 

She has shredded up toilet paper all over the floor on a regular basis (my teens or younger kids always leave it in her reach). Today she ripped holes in two of my son's shirts and I had to throw the shirts away. Yesterday she decided the bench that goes to my dining room table would make a lovely chew toy. She chewed the corner off my bench. 

I swear she's been a bit of a devil lately. I can't wait until we can start taking her out more. I think she's just bored and tired of being home. She does fantastic on her daily car rides and I think that's because she's out of the house and really loves going places.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

They can be SUCH stinkers... Fergy 17 wks yesterday is Sooo fast, he will dart in through a slightly open door and steel a sock, or shirt, or shoe, pillow, etc and be gone, dash through the dog door and have his way with it before I can get around the side of the house to snatch it back. Little bugger! Fortunately he just tosses stuff around and shakes it, doesn't really tear it up... Lucky me... KNOCK ON WOOD. 
Have you tried giving Olive cardboard boxes ( small ones)?? Ferg Loves to play and chew them, he will knock them all over the house, and is delighted if he can chase them down the stairs.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Yeh you can't take photos when they're being devil puppies because you're trying to remove them from your cardi/jeans/laces/sofa/arm. It's like when you get scellotape attached to you and you try to shake it off and it ends up stuck to something else! 

Start trying to take a photo and you'll lose your phone...

Much better to think of them like this:


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Stinkers? Nah, never


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

My husband and I both agree that the only reason we made it through the puppy phase is because of how freakin' cute they are as pups!


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank god im not the only one, my house looks like a cardboard box has exploded all the time. i tidy up and litterly two minutes later hes found something else to shred, i give up. When people come over i just say " sorry about the mess but ive got a vizsla" ;D


----------

